# Windows Server 2003 hangs on "applying computer settings"



## srcsxc (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I have two severs, one is IBM windows 2000 and another one is Dell windows 2003, this morning I found no one can logon windows 2003, the server hangs on "applying computer settings". but IBM server is fine. I can access Dell server with safe mode, and I disable UPS, then I restart, Dell sever also hangs on "applying computer settings". but clients computers can logon.
How can I deal with it?

Any and all help appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------

